# Recipe Card Boxes



## fisher (Apr 13, 2017)

Here's my latest video I put out on my YouTube channel.
3 different boxes, 3 different types of wood, 3 different joinery techniques, and 3 different accents in each.
It's neat to see them take shape from beginning to end. Which one do you prefer?


----------

